# MW2 -Post your Class



## Shane

Post whats your main class you use in MW2?...open to all platforms not just PC 

This is the one i use the most...i find it very effective.






Is it me or is the M4A1 just kickass? considering its one of the first weapons you start at rank 1 its very good compared to the other weapons you unlock as you move up ranks.
I cant wait to unlock the M16-A4 

I know theres a MW2 thread...but i want one for perks + class only!!!!!!


----------



## Droogie

I use all my classes pretty evenly.  M16 and SCAR are both better than M4 IMO.  

SCAR-H w/ iron sights, FMG, sleight of hand pro, stopping power pro, commando pro.  
M16 with bling (grenade launcher/holographic sights), stopping power pro, commando pro.
right now i'm trying to get better at sniping so I have two classes for that. one with WA2000 other with Intervention (ACOG).  both have stopping power pro, commando pro, and sleight of hand pro. 
My final class has the Famas w/bling (holographic and grenade launcher), stopping power pro, commando pro. 

All of them have revolver as secondary. I like to have a quick draw, so I use hand-guns mostly. 

If I decide to play S&S, I make a class with all the stealth perks, heartbeat sensor, and silencer.


----------



## ScOuT

I love the M4...I have tried almost every weapon and I always fall back on the M4. Great for everything I like to be sneaky as you can see by my perks...I will walk right up on the flank of the enemy. 

The Stinger is an absolute must for me...I alone will shut down all air assets for the enemy. As soon as something arrives...Bam it's gone. They don't even have a chance to use air when I am around. That becomes my primary mission when something is flying. They get soo mad! I have shot down helos before they could even fire a shot


----------



## Shane

Yeah i love all the stealthy perks...Ive recently created another class....i have the MG4 along with a Stinger...and the same perks as my first post.

Anyone else notice in MW2...not many people bother to take down enemy UAV or all enemy air?

Thats why i started


----------



## ScOuT

I shoot down every UAV I can...the M4 will take it right down.


----------



## Droogie

bumping for awesomeness 

also just got the ACR, which i like so far.  i've been experimenting with scavenger as well, which is extremely helpful, but unfortunately takes away bling.


----------



## roosted999

*mw2 class*

i personally prefere the m16a4, with stopping power its a beast!

M16A4- Red dot sight (gives you pin point accuracy!)
M93 Raffica- Red dot sight

Claymore- Stun grenades

Scavenger Pro
Stopping power Pro
Ninja Pro


----------



## Gooberman

epic thread bump


----------



## kobaj

I just go with whatever I can get my hands on. And I make it to where I have a different loadout ever round. Only way to get good at every gun. And using this technique I've gotten myself a nice ratio (2.1), and win streak. I play too much team deathmatch though so my losses are kinda high imo xD.


----------



## diduknowthat

Well when I played it alot I used:

Scar-H (FMJ)
Magnums (Akimbo)

Sleight of Hand Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Steady Aim Pro

Semtex, Flashbang


----------



## roosted999




----------



## roosted999

black ops could have atleast put in m4a1


----------

